# Marsilia Minuta



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find this? I need a good foreground plant that is ok in a lower light tank. I am also open to other forground covering plants.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

65galhex said:


> Anyone know where I can find this? I need a good foreground plant that is ok in a lower light tank. I am also open to other forground covering plants.


Are you looking for a carpeting plant?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I have heard clovers are not low light. Most online plant dealers should probably carry soem type of clover or forground plant though im not sure how hard it will be to find that specific species


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I am looking for a foreground carpet like plant.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I've seen it up for sale at plant specific web forums. I'd recommend checking out:

http://plantedtank.net
or
http://aquaticplantcentral.com

I've thought about getting it myself, but if I switch foreground plants, I think I am going to move to S. Repens.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I had it for my 75 gallon, its a great carpeting plant for low light setups.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will look again at those websites


----------

